# 12 volt mystery click



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm hoping that the collective wisdom can point me in the right direction please!

We installed a solar panel and two new leisure batteries at the weekend, everything seemed to go OK (even got the holes in the roof in the right place).

Its a DT220 elektroblok, so the connections were fairly straightforward, and upon return to the van today the batteries were charged - (no charge! symbol). The problem started when I turned the 12V electrics on - no lights, no electric pump. 
I had a look at the EB and wiggled a few wires (as you do). Trying the 12V switch again the EB gave a 'click' and all was well with the lights and pump. Turning the 12V off again gave a click - it seems to be coming from inside the EB. Wiggling wires failed to replicate the non working 12V, just works with a 'click' now. 

Anyone got any ideas what I might have done?

Thanks

Ford


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Ford, If you check my post of about an hour ago and then please tell me which wires you wiggled it might solve my problems. Sorry I can't help with your problem.
Bill


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

sorry , my post was "Hymer with no 12 volts "


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry - I wiggled most of them. Then I had a closer look, they all were all secure - something going on inside the EB. I read your post earlier, but had nothing constructive to offer I'm afraid.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine has always clicked when I turn the 12V on and off, I also have a solar panel fitted


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The clicking sounds like a relay opening and closing.
The load for a nornal 12v switch will be too high and the switch would tend to get hot and so the switch will actually control a bigger swich - ie a relay.

If the low tension (the 12v to the actual switch or from the switch to the relay) side has a bad connection then this will cause the relay to operate intermittently so check that the connections you have made are sound.

It will probally be someting daft like to crimped a spade onto the insulation instead of the conductor or something daft like that.

I hope this helps
Phill


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Phill, I'll go over the connections and try and see if there is a 'bad' one. It didn't click when the 12V was turned on and off before, so I think that somethings not quite right


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

The electro block has a low current switch that operates a relay when you turn on the 12v. 

Have you moved anything from around the electro block during your solar installation or not put anything back in place, doors open etc just anything that could have blocked or damped the clicking previously.

Ours has always clicked, even before I fitted the solar panel, although i didn't use the electro bloc to do the solar so i don't know if that may have any effect.

Assuming you've connected the solar panel via the electro blok try turning on the 12v at night, it could be switching a new louder relay that uses the 12v directly from the solar panel instead of the battery if this is the case it may not make the noise in the dark. - worth a try?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Our EBL always clicks the relay when turned on or off. Check all your plugs are pushed on securely and the fuses are all pushed in and finally that the battery connections are all tight.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Strikes me that Solar Panels are for the greenies, ther'e an expensive waste of time for anyone who moves on every second or third day.

Why bother? the batteries charges on runnning, and if your going be hanging around longer, run the gennie for an hour!

All that extra weight on the roof proably cost more "carbon" than using a hook-up.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

have you ever looked at a solar panel? similar price to a decent generator, but silent. No need to fuel it, and it won't annoy anyone who is trying to have a quiet break at the weekend!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have 220 w of panels on our van
They can charge at over 10A @ 12V 
They are lighter than a genny.
They are automatic and dont require me to get up to turn on on a morning.
They are silent
They use no petrol
They create no fumes
They dont fill a locker up
They dont require a service

I also have a small genny but have not used it since getting a van with solar panels. Thats with kids watching lots of TV and charging games and phones etc


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. Well we used the van for a long weekend in Scotland, and everything seems to be working. I checked all the connections and I can only guess that the current going into the electroblok is casuing the click as it was quiet at night (good piece of reasoning DiscoDave!).

Solar panels are not just for 'greenies' - another very good reason might be if your van is stored on a farm, no hook up available, and you would like some functioning batteries when you return to it....
Besides - I don't think there's a tax on sunshine yet.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Didn't think you could connect directly from the solar panel to the Electroblok without a Schaudt regulator.

Joe


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

You can't - running at about £70 for another box of tricks. Still it sends the current to the starter and the leisure battery depending on some pre-programmed digital reasoning, so it's one big happy battery family.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you can, my regulator isn't Schaudt, but it doesn't matter because the price is similar, Alan.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

for the record there isn't any resason why you would need to connect a solar panel via the electroblok other than to distribute power between the leisure battery and the van battery.

In my installation the solar panel is connected (via it's regulator) directly to the leisure battery. Along with all the other additions I have made, This was it will be easier to get rid of the electro block when it all goes horribly wrong.

@FP, Glad my reasoning made sense and seems to work!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DiscoDave said:


> for the record there isn't any resason why you would need to connect a solar panel via the electroblok other than to distribute power between the leisure battery and the van battery.
> 
> In my installation the solar panel is connected (via it's regulator) directly to the leisure battery. Along with all the other additions I have made, This was it will be easier to get rid of the electro block when it all goes horribly wrong.
> 
> @FP, Glad my reasoning made sense and seems to work!


Mine is done this way, and when my EBL packed up I could still use the van as normal charging from my solar panels.


----------

